# New to this site and glad to have found you



## Daisyj (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry this looks a bit plain - haven't worked out how to add the pictures and things yet!
I've looked at this site a few (well actually a lot!) of times and I've been amazed by how friendly and helpful everyone is. Today have found the courage to actually post a message - not sure why I feel nervous, it 's just not something I've ever done before. I'm 38 years old and I've been ttc (hope that the right abbreviation) for ages. Initially diagnosed with PCOS and prescribed clomid. Following further tests told that I didn't have PCOS and I now have unexplained infertility. Started IVF last year but due to a poor response the cycle was abandoned and we tried IUI instead (unsuccessful). We had planned to start our second cycle of IVF this month (short protocol) but during our last consultation a month ago the doctor recommended that I have some immunological tests done before we started the cycle. I had these done straight away and expected the results in 2 weeks but despite pretty much daily calls to the clinic the doctor has still not reviewed the results and so we've missed the boat for this month. Sorry to be such a misery guts on my first post but feeling pretty upset as we expected to start treatment this month and had booked time off work etc. but instead we still don't know what's going on. Thinking of moving to a different clinic but to be honest just don't know if anywhere else would be any better. Phew - sorry for such a long post -do other people have the same sort of communication issues with their clinics or have I just been unlucky here (and possibly overreacting I know!)


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Daisy
Welcome to ff - glad you found the courage to join us - you won't regret it !!! Except you will become addicted to the internet    
I am waiting for IVF so can't answer your questions but i'm sure you will soon hear from someone who can.

You'll soon get the hang of abbrevs etc - if you look on homepage under infertility jargon you will get help with that - Look on the message board under Technical Support for how to add funnies to messages xx

Welcome again
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Daisy,

Welcome to ff   
This worst part of IVF (I am having ICSI) is the waiting to get started. We had the same problemas you with blood results. In the end we kept ringing the hospital where the blood was taken to see if they had done the test and then we got them to fax the results to the fertility Dept at St Barts. It took about 2 months to get all the results in. Once they had all of the results everything moved fairly quickly. I can understand your frustration at missing this month but you will get there.

Many hugs
Chris


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Daisyj

Welcome to ff glad you have joined us this is a wonderful site the girls are all wonderful goodluck with ivf hun i hope you get started soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

love 
suzie aka olive


----------



## Gunner (Sep 10, 2004)

hello from gunner know what you men starting out myself with web site from my experience of local clinic and further a field i have to say that they are all simular however much we paid everything has to be driven by you needs hudge ammount of energy and its not right you need to be on there case all the time unfortunatly we are one of many starting a cycle but it would be nice to be treated more personaly which clinic are you at have you seen there results good you had tests will pick up if you make killer cells that can attack embryo better to know than rush in its a long process which can change along the way nothing goes to plan so be prepared let me know


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Daisy

Welcome to FF!  There is no need to feel nervous as everyone is so friendly and supportive here.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

If there is anything you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome Daisy!

You'll enjoy this site ... it's fab and addictive!

Good luck ... Belinda x


----------



## Daisyj (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for such a lovely welcome! 

I'm feeling more positive now - things are progressing with the clinic - slowly admittedly but at least we're moving in the right direction!

It can feel pretty tough at times, so it was lovely to get your messages. Once again Thanks and Best Wishes to you all!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

And Best Wishes to you too Daisy ! 
Glad you are feeling better xx xx


----------

